
The RedMonk Programming Language Rankings: January 2019 - craigkerstiens
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2019/03/20/language-rankings-1-19/
======
ifcologne
Okay, Stephen O’Grady - here’s the obvious one you’ve asked for:

CSS is not a programming language. ;-)

Despite that, the list is quite complete and feels reasonable. Did you try to
research how languages are used in certain use cases? Which languages compete
in a certain domain?

~~~
sogrady
Ha! We get asked about CSS every time. Our general answer is that we try very
hard not to editorialize, and let GitHub’s Linguist make determinations. We do
make decisions, but to date, CSS has continued to make the cut.

As for how languages are used, we spend a lot of time trying to understand
that broadly, and where the rankings reveal anomalous patterns (e.g. Kotlin a
year or two ago) we do more targeted research to understand those.

